# "Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung



## Hunting_Nergal (12. August 2016)

*"Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung*

Hallo wertes Forum
Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, meine Wasserpumpe auf bestimmte Drehzahlen einzuregeln und während eines Stresstestes die Temperatur aufzuzeichnen.
Getestet wurden mittels DC Steuerung mit 3500RPM (58%), 4000RPM (67%), 4500 RPM (75%) und 5000RPM (84%) jeweils 5 Minuten mit CPU-Z, da ab 75°C das Board 100% setzt und ich mit Prime nicht unter 75° bleibe. Tests mit starken Schwankungen (wenn Windows z.B. mal wieder irgendwetwas mysteriöses im Hintergrund tut) habe ich wiederholt, sodass ich brauchbare und vergleichbare Diagramme bekomme.
Die Protokolle legen meiner Meinung nach jegliche Vorhaben, eine Pumpe über Temperatur zu steuern, als unsinnig ant acta.
Anbei das Ergebnis als Bild.


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2016)

*AW: "Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Die Protokolle legen meiner Meinung nach jegliche Vorhaben, eine Pumpe über Temperatur zu steuern, als unsinnig ant acta.



Damit liegst du richtig. Pumpen sollten schon aufgrund der Gefahr, durch die Regelung in einen Drehzahlbereich zu fallen, in dem sie nicht mehr zuverlässig funktionieren und gegebenenfalls abschalten, permanent mit einer Drehzahl betrieben werden. Dazu kommt die sich deutlich ändernde Geräuschkulisse, die nerven kann. Weiterhin kommt hinzu, dass der Durchfluss in einem PC schon ab relativ geringen Werten kaum noch einen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat, es sei denn der Kreislauf ist sehr restriktiv mit vielen Kühlern ausgestattet. Oberhalb von 30 l/h ist es oftmals egal, ob du 60, 90 oder gar 200 l/h durch die Schläuche pumpst. Hier sollte man sich eher in einem niedrigen, aber drehzahlsicheren Bereich der Pumpenfrequenz aufhalten und sich die Vibrationen im Gehäuse ersparen, die eine Pumpe unweigerlich abgibt. Herstellervorgaben bilden da den Rahmen.

Ausreichend Radiatorfläche für einen leisen Betrieb vorausgesetzt eignen sich Lüfter bestens dazu, die Kühlleistung und Temperaturen der Komponenten in gewünschten Grenzen zu halten. Auch hier würde ich den Silent-Aspekt einer Wasserkühlung immer in den Vordergrund stellen und die Lüfterkurve so auslegen, dass erst grenzwertige Temperaturen zu einer deutlichen Drehzahlanhebung führen. Wassertemperaturen unter 40°C reichen mir z.B. aus, bevor ich über höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen nachdenke. Das muss aber jeder für sich und sein individuelles System ausmachen. Patentrezepte gibt es da nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (13. August 2016)

*AW: "Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung*

Die Kühlleistung einer Wasserkühlung ist weitestgehend unabhängig von der Durchlaufmenge (sobald zumindest eine gewisse untere Grenze überschritten wird). Was auch logisch ist, denn die Geschwindigkeit des Wassers ändert nichts an der Wärmeabfuhr. 

Schneller laufendes Wasser erwärmt sich nur gleichmäßiger, aber die Endtemperatur hängt einzig und alleine von der erzeugten Abwärme und der Leistung der Radiatoren und Lüfter ab. Aber dafür hat man bei hoher Durchlaufmenge zusätzliche Wärmequellen durch Reibung und Pumpe und höheren Stromverbrauch ohne Gegenwert.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (13. August 2016)

*AW: "Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung*

Hinzu kommt, dass bei höherem Durchfluss zwar durchaus schneller kühles Wasser auf die coldplate des Kühlers nachströmt, gleichzeitig das Wasser aber auch weniger Zeit im Radiator verbringt und also auch weniger wärme wieder abgibt. Wenn man sich etwas mit Thermodynamik beschäftigt wird klar, dass sich beide Effekte ziemlich exakt die Waage halten.
Oberhalb einer bestimmten kritischen Durchflussgeschwindigkeit (abhängig von Viskosität der Flüssigkeit, Oberflächenrauhigkeit der Leitungsinnenwände, Innendurchmesser der Leitung und Krümmungsradien) wird die Strömung stark turbulent, was die Kühlleistung sogar wieder verschlechtert, in der Regel sind die AIOs aber so konzipiert, dass die Pumpe es nicht in diesen Bereich schafft, womit dies eher bei Eigenbau passieren kann.
Arctic gibt 5V-12V als sicheren Betriebsbereich der Pumpe an, ich lass meine im Moment bei 8V mit 4000 1/min laufen, so höre ich sie nicht aus dem leisen Luftrauschen heraus, da sie bei 9V auch langsam mit klackernden Geräuschen anfängt.


----------



## Fuzetsu (14. August 2016)

*AW: "Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung*

Ich habe mir für mein Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 einen Adapter (Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) geholt, da ich den Eindruck gehabt habe, dass die Pumpe doch noch ein wenig hörbar gewesen ist. Gefällt mir nun schon besser und gut zu wissen, dass das die Kühlleistung nicht weiter beeinträchtigt.


----------

